# You Never Know Who You Will Meet



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Just the other day, I was searching for wood to make walking sticks, when I met this guy. He was searching for a cool place to rest and I wished him good luck on his trek.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe he was a sign. Perhaps you are intended to create a turtle shell/turtle themed walking stick.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome!
I use to take my daughter to school about 20 miles from us when she was young. We always used the small state highway as it gave us time to talk and maybe get a snack at a fast food place.
One morning we found a snap turtle that weighed about 20 lbs that someone had run over and broken the shell on. 
She made me stop, pick up the turtle, take it home and see if I could save it.
I got it, took it home, put some readymix concrete on the shell about 2" thick and let him run in our pond, after the concrete dried.
That nasty turtle ate a bunch of our Koi, but golly, after about 3 years he sure was tasty!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sweet! I love turtles. I found one at work walking towards water, so i picked him up and placed him next to it. He went for a quick dip on his own.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe he was trying to show you where the best wood was located. Or maybe he wanted to show off his shell so you could copy the design.

A few years ago I found a box turtle in my front yard - typical suburban housing development, miles away from any forest/park/pond/natural area. They are a protected species in Ohio and a Ranger from the Wildlife Rehab Center in the next county had to come get him. They figured that somebody brought him home after a picnic in a State Park and he escaped.

Thank you for taking only pictures and leaving him in his natural environment.


----------



## Saucerer (Sep 13, 2014)

the real question is did you find any good sticks?


----------

